# Train 58-New Orleans to Chicago



## Greg-2016 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have a ticket (paid by credit card) for a bedroom on train 58 from New Orleans to Chicago on January 28. I received a message from Amtrak that there is a service disruption/alternate transportation for this train. I called Amtrak and was told passengers are being bused from New Orleans to Jackson, Miss. due to track work on this route. The agent couldn't provide any further information and told me to call customer relations on Monday for more details; they are closed on weekends. Since a 3 to 4 hour bus ride to Jackson is a significant downgrade from a bedroom, do you know what options I may be offered?


----------



## Eric308 (Jan 16, 2016)

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/66683-train-59-from-chi-to-nol/


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2016)

You'll likely receive some compensation in the form of a voucher for future Amtrak travel. Be sure to call after your trip.


----------



## willem (Jan 16, 2016)

Why does Amtrak not contact the traveler with refund information? Isn't there a formula for compensation? Put another way, could a passenger get a larger voucher by protesting that the bustitution was particularly onerous?

In any event, it seems odd that Amtrak would wait for its customer to notify it that there had been a bustitution. Amtrak already knows that.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2016)

Cheaper to only pay out to people that complain.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 16, 2016)

Being that the track is closed going into NOL by the Host RR due to the Flood Gates opened and there is track work south of Jackson, they are turning the train in Jackson.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 16, 2016)

Lonestar648 said:


> Being that the track is closed going into NOL by the Host RR due to the Flood Gates opened and there is track work south of Jackson, they are turning the train in Jackson.


They are reversing the train direction not turning in Jackson. When I rode the new City of Jackson last Tuesday night(12th) after busing from New Orleans, the sleepers were in the back followed by transition sleeper and the baggage car. Not sure how they moved the engines to the front of the consist.


----------



## saxman (Jan 19, 2016)

Last time I got bused due to a derailment the refund was almost automatic. It was in the form of a voucher. If you want an actual credit to your credit card, you can ask for that too. Since you paid for a bedroom from NOL to CHI, and only get one from JAN to CHI, you'll be vouchered/refunded the value of that bedroom you didn't get to enjoy from NOL to JAN. Not sure how they decide how much it is, but they have some formula. Luckily, you should still get dinner after you leave JAN.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 19, 2016)

I can vouch that we did get dinner after departing Jackson. They needed about an hour to set up the diner since the OBS crew rode buses with us from New Orleans and brought the food with them(I saw the food loaded on to the buses in NOLA).


----------



## Triley (Jan 21, 2016)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > Being that the track is closed going into NOL by the Host RR due to the Flood Gates opened and there is track work south of Jackson, they are turning the train in Jackson.
> ...


I think what he means by turning the train is not the same meaning you have in mind. What he means is that the train's equipment will "turn" to become another train. For example... 190's equipment in to Boston turns for 175, 170 turns for 177, 172 turns for 179, etc. In those cases the equipment does get looped around as well, but I'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## LCody62 (Feb 15, 2016)

http://www.nola.com/traffic/index.ssf/2016/02/train_track_fire_disrupts_amtr.html


----------



## chakk (Feb 15, 2016)

The locomotive on the CONo can be fruly turned in Jackson MS using either a turntable or a wye. The passenger cars will operate northbound in a reversed order from how they operated southbound.


----------



## peetah (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone have any idea why the termination/start in Jackson MS isnt listed on the Amtrak Service Alerts page? It looks like for the past week they've been doing the bustitution...


----------



## LCody62 (Feb 19, 2016)

http://www.nola.com/traffic/index.ssf/2016/02/officials_begin_reconstruction.html


----------

